# Most manliest man-name for a man in movies ever



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

I do enjoy movies.

Every once in a while you see a movie with a character, and that character's name just pretty much oozes "DUDE", other than of course 'The Dude' from Big Lebowski, who let's face it, name + character, pretty much hit it out of the park.

Saw a movie recently thought the character was an awesome archetype, and when I heard his name, I literally smiled because I thought it was so over the top cool.

The movie was the grown up version of the movies I grew up loving as a kid. I used to watch Ultraman, Godzilla, Giant Robot, etc. 

So, I was pretty enthusiastic about Pacific Rim, and .... 
Stacker Pentecost.

As portrayed by an equally cool actor with an equally cool real name, Idris Elba.

Stacker Pentecost ... wow.


----------



## Jetranger (May 31, 2013)

The manliest man name in real life has to be SSgt Max Fightmaster, who is in the National Guard. He is a computer technician and seems to have a G+ page.

Top 10 Manliest Names Ever | Lauren Bernat - The Wii Fit Girl

I'm not sure if his image on Google+ is really him. My imagination is hoping for a Marcus Fenix-style musclebound badass who eats hot gravel for breakfast because it gives him an awesome voice, and like Marcus, has a chainsaw bayonet on his rifle.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Then I'll have to go see this " Stacker Pentecost" movie...

If godzilla was a man he's get my vote of the " Manliest Man" for his role in the last flick.
Personification at it's best!
Godzilla just went in and got the goddamn job done whilst the humans were struggling .

Lol, even though he tore down a few buildings and disrupted powerlines, he got rid or the bigger threat.

Matt Damon was good in "_Transformers , Age Of Extinction_" too.
He was geeky but very manly at the same time.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Caribbean Man said:


> Then I'll have to go see this " Stacker Pentecost" movie...
> 
> If godzilla was a man he's get my vote of the " Manliest Man" for his role in the last flick.
> Personification at it's best!
> Godzilla just went in and got the goddamn job done whilst the humans were struggling .


Saw the new Godzilla, thought they did a great job with all the pressure they were under after the last U.S. effort.




Caribbean Man said:


> Matt Damon was good in "_Transformers , Age Of Extinction_" too.
> He was geeky but very manly at the same time.


It was the other guy from Boston, CM, Mark Whalberg. Damon is the Bourne trilogy actor ... which I thought he played against type really well. Both Whalberg and Damon were in 'The Departed' sporting full on Boston accents.

I can still put mine on afta a couple'a beeyahs.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

testpilot21 said:


> The manliest man name in real life has to be SSgt Max Fightmaster, who is in the National Guard. He is a computer technician and seems to have a G+ page.
> 
> Top 10 Manliest Names Ever | Lauren Bernat - The Wii Fit Girl
> 
> I'm not sure if his image on Google+ is really him. My imagination is hoping for a Marcus Fenix-style musclebound badass who eats hot gravel for breakfast because it gives him an awesome voice, and like Marcus, has a chainsaw bayonet on his rifle.


Great list. 

Pretty much any dude with Magnus in his name is badass, if he has it twice? Watch out.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Love this movie. Just laughed out loud.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lTaVxTmB5k4


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Deejo said:


> It was the other guy from Boston, CM, Mark Whalberg. Damon is the Bourne trilogy actor ... which I thought he played against type really well. Both Whalberg and Damon were in 'The Departed' sporting full on Boston accents.
> 
> I can still put mine on afta a couple'a beeyahs.


Lol, thanks.
So your'e originally from Boston?

I remember liking _"The Departed."_ In fact , I like almost all of Martin Scorsese brilliant movies.

But I always seem to get MD and " _Marky - Mark_" Whalberg mixed up.
Funny thing is I like Mark Whalberg ,and admire his walk from obscurity into fame.

I think my confusion stems from the fact that Matt tDamon and Gerard Butler own private Cricket Teams down here , so they're always hanging out and in the news down here.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Caribbean Man said:


> Lol, thanks.
> So your'e originally from Boston?


Anyone that lives within 30 miles of Boston, will tell you they are from Boston. Born and raised in a suburb about 7 miles out of downtown.

Whole family has the accent, accept me. I consciously ditched it when I worked for a call center in my twenties. Thought I sounded stupid while trying to NOT talk with my normal accent, but nobody ever indicated that I sounded odd ... whereas with the accent, it was a different story.

I knew I pulled it off, when someone said, "I usually talk to a group in Boston, where are you located?"


----------



## FormerSelf (Apr 21, 2013)

Manliest name from a movie? *Beef Supreme* from _Idiocracy_.

By the way, Guillermo del Toro just announced Pacific Rim 2 coming in 2017.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Maximus Decimus Meridius


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Rutger Hauer! Yes!


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Danish actor, Mads Mikkelson










If you haven't seen 'Vahalla Rising' I highly recommend it. Same director that did 'Drive' with Ryan Gosling.

You'll never convince me that they didn't actually kill people in this movie.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Cole Hauser, again real actor's name ...


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Deejo said:


> You'll never convince me that they didn't actually kill people in this movie.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

FormerSelf said:


> Manliest name from a movie? *Beef Supreme* from _Idiocracy_.
> 
> By the way, Guillermo del Toro just announced Pacific Rim 2 coming in 2017.


Loved Terry Crews in that movie.

And yes! I saw that Pacific Rim 2 was greenlit.


----------



## coffee4me (Feb 6, 2013)

I pulled my Rutger Hauer to post a pic of him in the movie that scared the heck out of me. 

The Hitcher


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

I can see the link, but not the photo? He played a great bad guy.

Ahhh ... there it is.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Brock Lesnar


----------



## coffee4me (Feb 6, 2013)

Clint Eastwood! Cool Name. and this character Super Cool!!


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Pretty soon the third installation of the movie with the most " Manliest men" and entire cast of bad a$$ men would be out.



" The Expendables III "

Of course.Stallone , stratham and Schwartzenegger , my faves.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

coffee4me said:


> Clint Eastwood! Cool Name. and this character Super Cool!!


Definitely yes to Eastwood.

I real y liked how he played his role in the award winning
"_ Million dollar Baby_."


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

What, no Indiana Jones?


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFHlJ2voJHY


Blast Hardcheese
Dirk Vander Huge


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

The name........is Dalton


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

heartsbeating said:


> What, no Indiana Jones?


Verp!

Ford was much better as Rick Deckard.










With Rutger Hauer as Roy Batty


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Marion Mitchell Morrison, :rofl: no wait I mean John Wayne. "Real" actors name. I remember the first time I met my friend from Vietnam, half of the guys in his group were named John. Apparently, immigrating to the US, they decided an American name would be for the best. They simply took the name John after John Wayne.


----------



## Unique Username (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks for sharing all the manly hot Dudes!!


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

Deejo said:


> Brock Lesnar


That dude is stupid fast too.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)




----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I adopted a cat once and named him Maximus Decimouse Kittyus...he was the manliest cat on the block.


----------



## Eagle3 (Dec 4, 2013)

Gotta go with the duo Brock Landers and Chest Rockwell.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

ScarletBegonias said:


> I adopted a cat once and named him Maximus Decimouse Kittyus...he was the manliest cat on the block.


Manliest dog name. Blood!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Inigo Montoya is one SEXY a$$ name. It really does exude SEX for me.










Oh and Tony Montana


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Eagle3 said:


> Gotta go with the duo Brock Landers and Chest Rockwell.


Those names sound like frat boys who drink too much and degrade women. "Bros!"

Does not turn me on in the least. Lol.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Austin Danger Powers.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

"Yeah, baby!"


----------



## Eagle3 (Dec 4, 2013)

_Those names sound like frat boys who drink too much and degrade women. "Bros!"

Does not turn me on in the least. Lol. _

Frat boys and Bros?!?!?! Oh Jelly how could you disrespect this duo so much. While most frat boys go around crushing beers and babes these two were fighting crime in LA making the streets safe.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Truly, I don't know which movie that is from. Lol. But that is how those names sound to me.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Jellybeans said:


> Those names sound like frat boys who drink too much and degrade women. "Bros!"



I apologize for any of my indiscretions of youth!


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Amplexor said:


> I apologize for any of my indiscretions of youth!


I don't


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Deejo said:


> So, I was pretty enthusiastic about Pacific Rim, and ....
> Stacker Pentecost.
> 
> As portrayed by an equally cool actor with an equally cool real name, Idris Elba.
> ...


Awesome actor, awesome character w/ an awesome name, and an *AWESOME F*CKING MOVIE!!!*


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

ScarletBegonias said:


> I adopted a cat once and named him Maximus Decimouse Kittyus...he was the manliest cat on the block.


Hilarious!


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

Jacob "Big Jake" McCandles


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Snake Plissken...


----------



## Eagle3 (Dec 4, 2013)

JB, if you ever come across Boogie Nights one night on cable it will all make better sense.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

I obviously have not seen a movie in a long time, some names and actors I do not recognize. 

Manliness looks more like these guys to me... only actors in the sense that they put on a show at the Polynesian Cultural Center here on North Shore of O'ahu... e komo mai


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Amplexor said:


>


Hell to the yes, on Johnny Quest.


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

Did anyone mention Memphis Raines?


----------



## Eagle3 (Dec 4, 2013)

Ha I see your Memphis Raines and raise you...Mason Storm.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

No love for James Bond yet?


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Fozzy said:


> No love for James Bond yet?


Depends which James Bond actor we are talking about:

Sean Connery, Ok

Roger Moore, possibly

Some of the early one, questionable. Any of those like *Pierce Brosnan*, *Daniel Craig* or *Toby Stephens*, no way no way no way... It has to be more than just the name alone for me. The name has to fit the character.


----------



## coffee4me (Feb 6, 2013)

*Small soldiers*

*Major Chip Hazard*










*Archer*










*Kip Kilagin*










*Butch Meathook*










*Brick Bazooka*










*Nick Nitro*


----------



## Windwalker (Mar 19, 2014)

drerio said:


> Depends which James Bond actor we are talking about:
> 
> Sean Connery, Ok
> 
> ...



Sean Connery is Bond! 

George Lazenby might have been a good second place given more time. The person that told him that Bond movies would lose their cool was an idiot.
Pierce Brosnan was a respectable third, followed by Roger Moore.

Timothy Dalton was a joke and the bigger joke was the girly Bond played by Daniel Craig. I quit watching them after Daniel Craig got the role. 

Toby Stephens ???? Who the hell is this? Or do I even want to know.


----------



## Windwalker (Mar 19, 2014)

John Wayne roles

George Washington McLintock
Rooster Cogburn
Duke Slade
Gen. William Tecumseh Sherman


----------



## Jetranger (May 31, 2013)

William Murderface
Nathan Explosion
Cutter Slade

(have we had Snake Plissken yet?)


----------



## Windwalker (Mar 19, 2014)

Jetranger said:


> William Murderface
> Nathan Explosion
> Cutter Slade
> 
> (have we had Snake Plissken yet?)


Bring on the Metalocalypse!

(have we had Snake Plissken yet?)(yes)


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

How can you not be manly with a name like "Rock"?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

He was so handsome


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

Casey frickin Ryback!

Also let us not forget:

Dutch
Conan
Kalidor

So badass he doesn't even require a surname pfffffth


----------



## Jetranger (May 31, 2013)

Wolf Blitzer! He even looks like a wolf!


----------



## Eagle3 (Dec 4, 2013)

Marion 'Cobra' Cobretti


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Cool hand Luke (aka Lucas Jackson) - partial to the oldies.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

James Tiberius Kirk


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

What about Daniel Laruso???

Ok, maybe not.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Not movie names, but real people I have worked with...

John Killmaster for the badass man's name
Jill Mansavage for the badass woman's name


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

Steve

The Tao of Steve, state of being Steve, defined

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9UefQYjG7rM


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

How can we talk about the most " manliest man " without mentioning this man?



Indiana Jones better known as _Harrison Ford._.


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

Natty Bumppo









AKA Hawkeye


----------



## coffee4me (Feb 6, 2013)

*Buzz Lightyear and Woody*

Gotta appreciate the manliness in a name like Woody


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Ten Bears, and he even looks the manly part 

The Outlaw Josey Wales Meeting Ten Bears - YouTube


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

Anyone remember Morgan Hiller?


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

OK there's nothing manly about James Spader with that haircut


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

Dollystanford said:


> OK there's nothing manly about James Spader with that haircut


LOL, oh I see that now, but when I was a kid I thought he was a badass in that movie. Liked the attitude.

And I also liked the name Morgan for a boy. Almost named my son Morgan.

I can say I don't like his haircut much now though


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

The Outlaw,



Josey Wales.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

TBT said:


> Jacob "Big Jake" McCandles


I thought you were dead? Not hardly!


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Shaft is a good name


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Entropy3000 said:


> Shaft is a good name


hes a BAD mother!


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

The Rock 


Be Cool


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

chillymorn said:


> hes a BAD mother!


I love Samuel L. Jackson. 

Seriously. He is amazing.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> I love Samuel L. Jackson.
> 
> Seriously. He is amazing.


PW Theme 2000

Then there was the original Shaft 1971


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Entropy3000 said:


> Then there was the original Shaft 1971


Back then, criminals ,drug pushers, wife beaters and rapist would tremble in fear when they saw the Afro head dude, Shaft was on the block.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

Mad Max

THOR


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Alexander the Great


----------



## Convection (Apr 20, 2013)

I was looking for a good picture of when Homer Simpson changed his name to Max Power but couldn't find one.

There is this:


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Dollystanford said:


> THOR


Thor is a pretty bad a$$ name, I have to say.

Lux Luther is cool.


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

its pretty hard to beat John Rambo

But then there is always "the man with no name"


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

billy jack.

I'm going to put this foot on that side of your face!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I always said that if I had a son I would call him MAXIMUS!


----------



## ntamph (Apr 23, 2013)

Alpha Penetration


----------



## FormerSelf (Apr 21, 2013)

Dollystanford said:


> Mad Max
> 
> THOR


I was just going to say Mad Max









I also have always dreamed of getting an Irish Wolfhound and name him Thor.


----------



## roostr (Oct 20, 2012)

Meat from Porky's lol


----------

